# hostapd rtl8192cu breaks connection when iddle

## Zubziro

Hi

I'm having troubles with hostapd. Clients connects an everything works great as log there is packets being transmitted. But as soon as client stops transmit connection breaks after about 5-10 seconds. Anyone has  a clue what could be wrong?

hostapd.conf

```
interface=lanwifi

driver=nl80211

logger_syslog=-1

logger_syslog_level=0

logger_stdout=-1

logger_stdout_level=0

dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump

ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd

ctrl_interface_group=0

ssid=zfw

hw_mode=g

channel=8

beacon_int=100

dtim_period=1

max_num_sta=2007

rts_threshold=2347

fragm_threshold=2346

macaddr_acl=0

auth_algs=1

ignore_broadcast_ssid=0

wmm_enabled=0

wmm_ac_bk_cwmin=4

wmm_ac_bk_cwmax=10

wmm_ac_bk_aifs=7

wmm_ac_bk_txop_limit=0

wmm_ac_bk_acm=0

wmm_ac_be_aifs=3

wmm_ac_be_cwmin=4

wmm_ac_be_cwmax=10

wmm_ac_be_txop_limit=0

wmm_ac_be_acm=0

wmm_ac_vi_aifs=2

wmm_ac_vi_cwmin=3

wmm_ac_vi_cwmax=4

wmm_ac_vi_txop_limit=94

wmm_ac_vi_acm=0

wmm_ac_vo_aifs=2

wmm_ac_vo_cwmin=2

wmm_ac_vo_cwmax=3

wmm_ac_vo_txop_limit=47

wmm_ac_vo_acm=0

ieee80211n=1

ht_capab=[HT40-][SHORT-GI-20][SHORT-GI-40][DSSS_CCK-40]

require_ht=0

own_ip_addr=127.0.0.1

wpa=2

wpa_psk_file=/etc/hostapd/hostapd.wpa_psk

wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_pairwise=CCMP

rsn_pairwise=CCMP

peerkey=1

ieee80211w=1
```

wifiusb adapter used as AP: Alfa AWUS036NHR chip RLT8188RU, using kernel driver rtl8192cu

```
rtl8192cu              62720  0

rtl_usb                 9376  1 rtl8192cu

rtlwifi                46236  2 rtl_usb,rtl8192cu

mac80211              371876  3 rtl_usb,rtlwifi,rtl8192cu

cfg80211              339936  2 mac80211,rtlwifi

rtl8192c_common        35626  1 rtl8192cu
```

iw list

```
Wiphy phy0

        max # scan SSIDs: 4

        max scan IEs length: 2257 bytes

        Coverage class: 0 (up to 0m)

        Device supports RSN-IBSS.

        Supported Ciphers:

                * WEP40 (00-0f-ac:1)

                * WEP104 (00-0f-ac:5)

                * TKIP (00-0f-ac:2)

                * CCMP (00-0f-ac:4)

                * CMAC (00-0f-ac:6)

        Available Antennas: TX 0 RX 0

        Supported interface modes:

                 * IBSS

                 * managed

                 * AP

                 * AP/VLAN

                 * monitor

                 * P2P-client

                 * P2P-GO

        Band 1:

                Capabilities: 0x1862

                        HT20/HT40

                        Static SM Power Save

                        RX HT20 SGI

                        RX HT40 SGI

                        No RX STBC

                        Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

                        DSSS/CCK HT40

                Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

                Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 16 usec (0x07)

                HT TX/RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-7, 32

                Bitrates (non-HT):

                        * 1.0 Mbps

                        * 2.0 Mbps

                        * 5.5 Mbps

                        * 11.0 Mbps

                        * 6.0 Mbps

                        * 9.0 Mbps

                        * 12.0 Mbps

                        * 18.0 Mbps

                        * 24.0 Mbps

                        * 36.0 Mbps

                        * 48.0 Mbps

                        * 54.0 Mbps

                Frequencies:

                        * 2412 MHz [1] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2417 MHz [2] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2422 MHz [3] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2427 MHz [4] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2432 MHz [5] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2437 MHz [6] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2442 MHz [7] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2447 MHz [8] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2452 MHz [9] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2457 MHz [10] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2462 MHz [11] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2467 MHz [12] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2472 MHz [13] (33.0 dBm)

                        * 2484 MHz [14] (33.0 dBm)

        Supported commands:

                 * new_interface

                 * set_interface

                 * new_key

                 * start_ap

                 * new_station

                 * set_bss

                 * authenticate

                 * associate

                 * deauthenticate

                 * disassociate

                 * join_ibss

                 * set_tx_bitrate_mask

                 * frame

                 * frame_wait_cancel

                 * set_wiphy_netns

                 * set_channel

                 * set_wds_peer

                 * probe_client

                 * set_noack_map

                 * register_beacons

                 * start_p2p_device

                 * Unknown command (92)

                 * connect

                 * disconnect

        Supported TX frame types:

                 * IBSS: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * managed: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * AP: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * mesh point: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-client: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

                 * P2P-device: 0x00 0x10 0x20 0x30 0x40 0x50 0x60 0x70 0x80 0x90 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0 0xe0 0xf0

        Supported RX frame types:

                 * IBSS: 0x40 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * managed: 0x40 0xd0

                 * AP: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * AP/VLAN: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * mesh point: 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * P2P-client: 0x40 0xd0

                 * P2P-GO: 0x00 0x20 0x40 0xa0 0xb0 0xc0 0xd0

                 * P2P-device: 0x40 0xd0

        software interface modes (can always be added):

                 * AP/VLAN

                 * monitor

        interface combinations are not supported

        HT Capability overrides:

                 * MCS: ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

                 * maximum A-MSDU length

                 * supported channel width

                 * short GI for 40 MHz

                 * max A-MPDU length exponent

                 * min MPDU start spacing

        Device supports TX status socket option.

        Device supports HT-IBSS.

        Device supports low priority scan.

        Device supports scan flush.

        Device supports AP scan.
```

Kernel 3.11.5

Any help is appreciated.

/Thanks

----------

